# Problem z kompilacją tvtime

## dylon

Witam.

Mam problem z kompilacją media-tv/tvtime-1.0.2_p20110405.

Dostaję błąd:

```
timeosd.c' || echo './'`tvtimeosd.c

pngoutput.c: In function ‘pngoutput_new’:

pngoutput.c:97:56: error: ‘Z_BEST_COMPRESSION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

pngoutput.c:97:56: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

make[2]: *** [tvtime-pngoutput.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

tvtimeosd.c: In function ‘tvtime_osd_set_audio_mode’:

tvtimeosd.c:561:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

tvtimeosd.c:561:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvtime-1.0.2_p20110405/work/tvtime-1.0.2_p20110405/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

```

Przekompilowałem dla pewności zlib i libpng (choć nie wiem czy to drugie tu ma związek) i nic  :Sad: 

I przy okazji drugie pytanie:

Czy ktoś wie gdzie się podziało kdetv? Domena leży odłogiem i kieruje losowo na reklamy, w repozytorium nie ma, google nic w miarę nowego nie pokazuje.

Ogólnie w kategorii telewizja analogowa, linux kiepsko stoi... Jedynie poziom trzyma tvtime. Mythtv to koszmarny kombajn, xawtv tragiczne w działaniu, wyglądzie i obsłudze. 

Jest jeszcze coś o czym warto wspomnieć?

----------

## Jacekalex

```
qlist -IvUq tvtime

media-tv/tvtime-1.0.2_p20110131-r3 alsa nls xinerama
```

Wyjście alsy nie działa za dobrze, ale program (video) bez problemu.

Kompilowane:

```
gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo Hardened 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5)
```

Co do innych programów, to mplayer nieźle radzi sobie  z analogiem, choć jest trochę zabawy z konfiguracją.

A nakładek do mplayera dostatek, choć nie wszystkie łykną telewizję, w każdym razie w smplayerze można to ustawić.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

